# Here's To Lunker Brad



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

GUYS,

IF YOU HAVE NOT FISHED WITH BRAD, HE IS SUPER GREAT. VERY NICE AND SUPER HELPFUL. HE WILL GIVE THE SHIRT OFF HIS BACK FOR ANOTHER ANGLER AND ASK NOTHING IN RETURN.

HERE'S TO LUNKER BRAD SMITH!

Deaver


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Rock On


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Deaver that was not expected .


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

*Brad*

I second that, he walked me through my mistakes and equipment malfunctions, now I catch a shark every now and then, Thanks.

Dan


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

He's been puttin shark photos on the board all summer, he must be doin something right.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Redfishr Lets Go Hog And Dogin This Spring Once The Deer Season Is Over I Have Not Been Deer Hunting After The First Hog Dog Hunt I Went On 4 Years Ago Alot More Exiteing Then Sitin In A Blind I Mean A Shark Is Nothin To A 200 Pound Hog With 4 Dogs On Him And My 4570 Gov Or 357 Mag. At Point Blank Then The Small Ones I Stab Buy Hand I Have Some Great Vids. Its Is A Total Mad House . 200 Bucks For Two Days Nice Cabin Dogs And Hogs Are Ready . And 2 To 4 Hogs Each . My Buds All Bow Stick Them And If You Want Two Hunt Blinds With Bow They Will Do That They Have 15 Bow Blinds Set Up That Light Up Feeders For Nite Time Huntung . I Like The Spot And Stalk And Dogs At Nite Are Real Crazy Stuff ,if Eny One Wants A Number I Give It Out Hog Mainea Ranch In Lometa Tx 2 Hrs From Austin .


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> Redfishr Lets Go Hog And Dogin This Spring Once The Deer Season Is Over I Have Not Been Deer Hunting After The First Hog Dog Hunt I Went On 4 Years Ago Alot More Exiteing Then Sitin In A Blind I Mean A Shark Is Nothin To A 200 Pound Hog With 4 Dogs On Him And My 4570 Gov Or 357 Mag. At Point Blank Then The Small Ones I Stab Buy Hand I Have Some Great Vids. Its Is A Total Mad House . 200 Bucks For Two Days Nice Cabin Dogs And Hogs Are Ready . And 2 To 4 Hogs Each . My Buds All Bow Stick Them And If You Want Two Hunt Blinds With Bow They Will Do That They Have 15 Bow Blinds Set Up That Light Up Feeders For Nite Time Huntung . I Like The Spot And Stalk And Dogs At Nite Are Real Crazy Stuff ,if Eny One Wants A Number I Give It Out Hog Mainea Ranch In Lometa Tx 2 Hrs From Austin .


Lunderbrad, I want to read the report and see the pics for that one, if its like your shark fishing stories, it ought to be a dang good read!


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Going to be good when hunting season is over!

Deaver


----------



## Kayak Nomad (Aug 13, 2005)

*Hogs*

Brad,

Would you please give the number or some way to contact the ranch for the hog hunting? I have done it once with the dogs and it was amazing!!!!!!!!!!! I would like to do it again. Thanks!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd like to bleed a few hogs with a knife as well!


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Yea, thats how REAL MEN do it.
I can't wait till i get to do it.
Puppy Drum


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Three chinese cheers!
fuwee
fuwee
fuwee


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Deaver Leave Me The Fck Alone . You Need To Go Catch A Fish !


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> Deaver Leave Me The Fck Alone . You Need To Go Catch A Fish !


Ah, but you miss his whole point Brad! He sends his cronies out to catch fish, and then he goes around bragging about them.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

sounds like the bite is on :biggrin:


----------



## Coconuts (Dec 10, 2007)

team zam-boozie...can't believe these drunks have sponsors....well, not for long


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

Coconuts said:


> team zam-boozie...can't believe these drunks have sponsors....well, not for long


lol, sure hope we don't lose lunker taxidermy as a sponser....lmao


----------

